# Is A 1998 Melco EMT 10/4t 4 Head 10 needle machine worth buying???



## newprint88 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello to all, we are new to the business, and shopping for equiptment. We have an opportunity to buy a 1998 Melco (EMT 10/4t) 4 head 10 needle Embroidery machine with a ton of hat hoops and accessories in quantities of 8 for around $7,000.00 O.B.O. The machine seems to be in good working order, was just serviced 1 year ago (new motor, all heads cleaned and new seals, etc. 10 hrs service according to the owners). Our primary concern is the age of the machine, compatibility with our computers (we're running windows 7), Software compatability (any problems running Brother's PE-Design On this machine?) How much of a hassle is it to get one of these older machines up and running on a new computer??? We don't want to spend a grip of cash on software at this point. We have read a lot of posts about these machines, and understand Melco apparently has pretty bad customer service(especially for these older machines), and some of the accessories for these machines are becoming a little scarce, finding a service tech for the machines can be difficult, etc. Is it worth buying one of these older machines, or should we go with a smaller,newer Barudan, Tajima, Brother, etc.??? Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!!


----------



## looptyloop (Apr 14, 2008)

yes they are. I have 2 of them both 4 heads. I bought new. They are still running stonge today. You can e-mail me if you need to ask questions.
[email protected]


----------



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

Make sure you can still get parts


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Guys,

You are responding to a "zombie post". The post is from 2010 Nov
*zom·bie post/ˈzämbē/ /pōst/*

Noun:


An old thread revived by a inadvertent response that lures readers to follow and respond to it.


----------

